

 Why does Apple not have a mobile web site? - brentm
http://imgur.com/bCdJwGF

======
sdrothrock
Isn't/Wasn't part of their marketing for Safari on iOS that it can browse the
"normal" internet and doesn't need special mobile sites to be usable?

If I'm remembering correctly and it is/was, then it would be a bit
hypocritical of them to make a mobile website.

I don't think iCloud has a mobile version either.

